# Black Walnut Game Calls



## rocky1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Battled the flu all last week, spent 5 - 6 days sitting in the recliner watching TV, playing on the internet. Tried getting up and going, didn't work, every time I'd try to get out the house and do anything, before I'd get across the front yard I'd broke out in a cold sweat, and I was so dizzy the highway 50 yards in front of the house was blurry.

Finally got out Saturday and started moving around a little, decided to fire up the lathe and turn something as that doesn't require a lot of physical labor. Even then, had to drag the shop stool over for finishing. But I went back and dug around in the stock pile, found a piece of Black Walnut with Sap Wood running diagonally length of the blank, so I decided to make a pair of calls out of it.

Sap Wood definitely made it interesting... Little on the soft side, caused a few problems, but all in all they turned out OK, and they do have some interesting variations in color about them. 

.223 round for reference. Finish is CA, inside and out, YDD3 board on the open reed, LVDR-002 in rubber bushing on the closed reed.

http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f288/mowdak1/Calls/NCM_0590_W_zpsxvqgenv7.jpg

http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f288/mowdak1/Calls/NCM_0593_W_zpsoci5vtor.jpg

http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f288/mowdak1/Calls/NCM_0592_W_zps3f1x1ig5.jpg

http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f288/mowdak1/Calls/NCM_0591_W_zpshnrjlaqb.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------

